# Mild rash on belly...



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

My puppy has what looks like a mild rash (tiny red spots, not bumps) all up her chest and armpits. I checked her ears and they seem to have the mild rash reaction too. There is what looks like one little red bump on her chin and her eyes look a bit bloodshot as well. She doesn't appear to be itchy or in pain, but I'm wondering if it's an allergic reaction to her food. Does anyone know what this can be? She is 12 weeks old.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What food are you feeding? Sounds more like a contact allergic reaction. If she is not itching just watch it for a few days. If it gets worse post and we can give you a few ideas on what to do.
Again I would just watch it, it does not sounds like anything to worry about yet.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Luna had those when we got her and for a couple months the vet said it was common in pups cant remeber what he called it but we didnt have to do anything to it they went away eventually they kinda looked like a heat rash tiny red spots mostly on her belly and under her legs.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> What food are you feeding? Sounds more like a contact allergic reaction. If she is not itching just watch it for a few days. If it gets worse post and we can give you a few ideas on what to do.
> Again I would just watch it, it does not sounds like anything to worry about yet.


She eats Kirkland Puppy and sometimes eats out of our other dogs bowl which is the Kirkland Lamb, Rice and Vegetable. We were trying to figure out if it was a contact allergy but she is always indoors right now and nothing has changed recently.



angelbaby said:


> Luna had those when we got her and for a couple months the vet said it was common in pups cant remeber what he called it but we didnt have to do anything to it they went away eventually they kinda looked like a heat rash tiny red spots mostly on her belly and under her legs.


Yeah, it does look like a heat rash. This is probably it. Thank you. She has a vet visit next week I just wasn't sure if I needed to take her in tomorrow.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No just wait till you see your vet next week I would not worry unless it gets worse it could be a number if minor things that will fix themselves.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> No just wait till you see your vet next week I would not worry unless it gets worse it could be a number if minor things that will fix themselves.


thanks  always appreciate your input


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have had puppies with those bumps. My vet said to bath them in Deft laundry soap. It works wonders. I also used to wash their blankets smells good.


----------

